# Ninjaturtle's 11 gallon Hong Kong reef



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

So im back in Hong Kong now ready to start this hobby again.

*Equipment*
- 11 gallon tank
- 9lbs of live rock
- 3lbs of dead rock
- breeder box used as a refugium
- small canister filter with no media, used to pump water into the breeder box
- 1x 18W PL 50/50 bulb
- aquaclear 20 powerhead for flow

*Fish/Inverts*
- hitchhiking mantis shrimp
- probably a pair of clowns
- there are plenty of snails, crabs, bivalves, urchins, oysters, clams, hermit crabs, etc along the shores of Hong Kong

*Corals*
- trachy open brain coral, been living in a garbage bin, and now a container LOL. its actually doing really well.
- going to be mainly low-light LPS corals and some soft corals

*MOST CURRENT FTS*


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

As of today, this is what my tank looks like.

It's still cycling but the pod population has gone crazy after less than 1 week and my sand and rocks are covered with it now.


----------

